# TOTUGers April 2012 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (Apr 7, 2012)

Our next meeting is a two weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
This is a new venue for us and there is a web site at http://wx.toronto.ca/inter/culture/...B9998377B8F407FC852578680066F080?OpenDocument that shows the location a block away from the Bloor line Main Street subway station.
Date - Sunday April 22, 2012
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 
Please let me know if plan to attend our meeting.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Ted & Cindy Bommers, Catamaran in British Virgin Island
3:30 – Roy & Eira Martin, Visit to Maine  
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - ?
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz
    -  Jane Karpenko - compile a list of what members have to sell and rent	
     - Timeshare resale brokers, etc  - Nancy Jo Osborne
    -  Visit to timeshare in Main – Roy Martin


----------



## Dori (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Roy and Eira! See you there.

Dori


----------



## MoiAl (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry Roy, Moira and I cannot attend on Sunday. Hope to see everyone in the fall. Alton


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 17, 2012)

May I join? 15 years in timeshare, 5 years in TUG but the first time I am available for this exciting opportunity.


----------



## Dori (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely! Everyone is very welcome and we love to meet new members.

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Apr 21, 2012)

*C U tomorrow afternoon!!*

regards,
Barb


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 23, 2012)

*Notes from our meeting*

Notes from our Sunday April 22, 2012 meeting at the East Toronto Masonic Temple from 2 to 5pm.

Attendees
Keith and Jolene Baker		Cindy Beer
Don and Jan Burns			Keith Chen
Dave and Barb Collinson		Basil Dias 
Bob Greenhalgh			Karen Kolb
Roy and Eira Martin			Mike and Leanne Muszynski
Angela Persaud			Susie Serede
Jim and Marilyn Webb		Carney Wu
Mayne Wong

Refreshments were provided by Roy and Eira Martin. 
Our MC was Bob Greenhalgh. A PC and Projection equipment for our presenter to use will be provided by Barb and Dave Collinson.
Dial an Exchange provided exchange information documentation for participants to take away.
Basil Dias sponsored our new location and we set up the seating in a “U” format which allowed all participants to easily see and hear everyone else.

We started with 30 minutes to mingle
At 2:30  Bob Greenhalgh welcome the attendees introducing himself and listed the resorts at which he owned and described the recent exchanges and trips he and his family had made. The attendees introduced themselves and provided information about the resorts that they owned at and any exchanges and/or trips that they had made or had planned. There was a lot of discussion on points raised by various members as they described the resort that they owner at, visited and trips that they had made or planned. 

Roy and Eira Martin talked about a trip that they had made to Maine in the summer of 2011. They described the trip the resort and some of the area attractions that they vested while they were in western Maine area.

The group discussed several topics relating to timeshare and travel. Recommendations were made by several members on the value of Platinum memberships at II and RCI and NEXUS cards for US access. Web and other resources for timeshare and travel information such as DAE, TUG and others were described by members who had experience with using them.     

During a discussion on the new location the attending members agree to continue to use the new location and seating format. If the attendance did not return to previous levels they agree to pay an increased fee to fully cover the costs of the facility and refreshments.

Our next meeting will be on October 28, 2012 and will be East Toronto Masonic Temple.


----------



## shagnut (May 4, 2012)

PeelBoy said:


> May I join? 15 years in timeshare, 5 years in TUG but the first time I am available for this exciting opportunity.



I'm sure you were welcomed with open arms. They'll even accept me. :ignore:  shaggy


----------



## Dori (May 5, 2012)

C'mon up, Shaggy! Everyone would love to meet you! I'm hoping we can reconnect at some point in the future.

Dori


----------



## shagnut (May 5, 2012)

I  hope so too  I will be in FL in July. Will you still be in Canada?  shaggy


----------



## Dori (May 6, 2012)

For sure. We just got back from a family trip to Cuba, and are heading off to LV with friends on the 19th of this month. We have no more travel plans after that until we head south in January.

Dori


----------

